# Themac Tool post grinder



## COMachinist (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi All
I picked up a Themac J 40 with a 445 spindle years ago and now I want to use it to grind the chuck jaws to help with run out. So I pulled it out started to look it over and the spindle needs oil. What type of oil and how much is needed? I would hate to fry the bearings in the spindle. I picked it up for 125 USD but I bet it will cost a lot more to fix it if they get ruined. Any help you can give is appreciated. I looked for a user manual ob line but so far no luck. 
Thanks
CH


----------



## Stonebriar (Jul 10, 2014)

Please let us know how well this works for the chuck grinding.

Rick


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 10, 2014)

Give Themac a call I am shure thay will help you. http://www.themacinc-us.com/index.html


----------



## xalky (Jul 10, 2014)

COMachinist said:


> Hi All
> I picked up a Themac J 40 with a 445 spindle years ago and now I want to use it to grind the chuck jaws to help with run out. So I pulled it out started to look it over and the spindle needs oil. What type of oil and how much is needed? I would hate to fry the bearings in the spindle. I picked it up for 125 USD but I bet it will cost a lot more to fix it if they get ruined. Any help you can give is appreciated. I looked for a user manual ob line but so far no luck.
> Thanks
> CH


Ray swears by automatic transmission fluid in his because it's pretty resistant to thermal breakdown and its light and it doesn't foam up. A light spindle oil would probably do the trick too, but it's harder to find.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 11, 2014)

xalky said:


> Ray swears by automatic transmission fluid in his because it's pretty resistant to thermal breakdown and its light and it doesn't foam up. A light spindle oil would probably do the trick too, but it's harder to find.


Hi 
I did call Themac and finaly got a guy that helped some. He said use a light spindle oil well that is not an option here in eastern Colorado. I called every possible  place to find it that may have it and could not find anyone. So I have to order online and pay through the nose for shipping + the oil and get it next month or use something else. ATF I can do. I also thought of maybe using Hydraulic oil? I don't think it foams either.
Thanks all for you in put.
CH


----------



## dave2176 (Jul 11, 2014)

ATF will work. Don't use the old type F though, I think that will be hard on the bearings.

Dave


----------



## xalky (Jul 11, 2014)

Dexron 5 or the import car ATF should work fine.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 11, 2014)

here you go. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spindle-Oil...432?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec727cad8


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 12, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> here you go. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spindle-Oil...432?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec727cad8


Well 
I rest my case 6.00 for the oil and 16.00 to ship it. Because it can't fly it will be on a union truck and that take at least 2weeks to get here.
:roflmao:
CH


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 12, 2014)

Look for a local machine shop close by. And talk to them see if thay will sele you a pint. You could be suprized you might get some nice drops out of them as well.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All I just used the GM dexron or dextron tranny fluid and seems to be working ok.  So now I need to use the diamond point to get the wheel trued up and to the right size then I can inside grind the jaws on those chucks that has to much round out.
Thanks for your help.
CH


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 15, 2014)

Still no pic's ot this tpg?


----------

